#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Internet por rede elétrica , equipamentos para montar um provedor com esse tipo de internet

## lindomart2

Montei este tópico pq não achei nada na net relacionado , resolvi perguntar por aqui , e gostaria de saber se um dos meus amigos aqui sabe sobre os equipamentos, sobre o que gasta para montar um provedor desse tipo quais são as leis sobre esse tipo de provedor , qual a velocidade que se pode atingir e a distância.

----------


## ShadowRed

Você já parou pra pensar [emoji848], que os cabos elétricos são das concessionária de energia?

----------


## lindomart2

Sim por isso perguntei , quais são as leis sobre isso , o que poderia ser feito sobre as imprensas elétricas

----------


## cometa

> Sim por isso perguntei , quais são as leis sobre isso , o que poderia ser feito sobre as imprensas elétricas


Você quer usar a rede de 13.800 da concessionária para colocar powerline, é isso mesmo a ideia ?

----------


## avatar52

Ou está falando do OPGW?

----------


## sphreak

> imprensas elétricas


Não conheço muito sobre o meio jornalístico da eletricidade...

Agora se tratando de internet via rede elétrica no Brasil, a idéia não decolou por alguns motivos:

Falta de equipamentos e custo elevado de equipamentos existentes. Redes elétricas irregulares. Falta de regulamentação e o principal> As Cias Elétricas não dão, não vendem, não trocam e em caso de compartilhamento desse tipo de infraestrutura, seria por meio de leilão/licitação/parceria cara e cheia de "cumpadres".

----------


## adrianoal00

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181438

----------


## 1929

Pelo que sei, o sistema funciona desde que não haja um transformador no caminho.

O medidor de consumo da entrada de energia do prédio já é uma barreira. Há também os transformadores da companhia.

Além de ruído de motores na rede elétrica

----------


## cometa

> Pelo que sei, o sistema funciona desde que não haja um transformador no caminho.
> 
> O medidor de consumo da entrada de energia do prédio já é uma barreira. Há também os transformadores da companhia.
> 
> Além de ruído de motores na rede elétrica


Com o nível técnico que trabalha hoje nos provedores, imagina eles com contato direto na rede de 13.800. A seleção natural vai trabalhar muito [emoji51].

----------


## rubem

> A seleção natural vai trabalhar muito [emoji51].


A grande extinção do antropoceno vai virar a grande extinção antropológica do antropoceno...

Mas uma coisa mais viável é usar fibra nos postes, e fazer a entrega nas últimas dezenas de metros via PLC, não exigindo passar cabeamento casa do cliente a dentro (Que sempre é uma zona, nunca tem duto preparado, as vezes nem tem entrada pra forro), já que o medidor de consumo não atrapalha PLC.

Problema é que a cia elétrica não vai facilitar tipo colocar medidor de consumo em 1 equipamento e multiplicar o consumo pelo número de equipamentos e cobrar só o consumo, vai querer cobrar um valor muito maior que o justo (Preço de aluguel de poste é tabelado, digo, a 
Anatel aciona judicialmente a cia que não tope preço baixo), mas pra consumo não há nada disso, na verdade eles poderiam legalmente exigir um medidor de consumo pra CADA equipamento PLC!

PLC só é barato pra esse último trecho, 100m talvez, mas pra distância maior não tem condições, precisaria fibra.

----------


## jacinto

As concessionarias de energia elétricas, loca os postes aos interessados, no limite de 4 empresas por poste,
em qual estado você mora.

----------


## lindomart2

Goiás , Plc é complicado mesmo

----------

